# Cleveland PD Officer Derek Owens



## PapaBear (Feb 23, 2008)

Police Officer Derek Owens
Cleveland Police Department, Ohio
End of Watch: Saturday, March 1, 2008

Officer Derek Owens was shot and killed as he and his partner chased four suspects in the city's southeast side. Officer Owens and his partner had observed the four men drinking beer in an abandoned lot and approached to speak to them. The men fled on foot as the officers pursued them.
One of the suspects produced a handgun and opened fire, striking Officer Owens once in the abdomen, below his vest.

Other officers transported Officer Owens to a local hospital in the back of a patrol car. He succumbed to his injuries shortly after midnight while undergoing surgery.

All four suspects were taken into custody following a house by house search in the area.

Officer Owens had served with the Cleveland Police Department for 10 years and was assigned to the 4th District. He is survived by his wife and two children.
*******************************************************************************
RIP Officer Owens! Your watch has ended and you will now serve with St Michael to watch over the brethren Thank you for your dedication and service.


----------

